# Casque Ipod ?!?



## bouilla (6 Mai 2002)

bonjr a tous,

on a beaucoup parlé, je sais, mais avec les derniers évenements les posts ont malheureusmt tous disparus...

alors voilà, je voudrais m'acheter un casque hi-fi qui me servirait a la fois pour mon ipod et pour l'écoute de DVD avec mon PWB, j'ai entendu dire que certains avaient achetés des Koss et qu'ils en étaient plutot satisfaits, qu'en est-il maintenant ?

Sinon, on m'a conseillé d'opter pour Beyer Dynamique qui propose parait-il de tres bon produits..

ou encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





audio technica avec son modele ATH-D40...un peu gros a mon gout


----------



## PocketBen (7 Mai 2002)

SennHeiser très bon aussi mais rien n'atteindra le rapport qualité des basses et du casque / prix des Koss...

Moi, j'ai un petit Sennheiser pris à la Fn.. et j'en suis content.


----------



## Flix (7 Mai 2002)

Moi pour mon iPod, j'ai acheter recement un sennheiser HD 200, c'est parfait.....


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2002)

merci a vous 2, je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir, j'avais envie d'un casque avec un son assez clair et un renforcement des basses mais tt ceux que j'ai vu sont beaucoup trop encombrants a mon gout


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

bouilla, attends que le gognol passe il te filera la référence du casque de jeanba qui est excellent!


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bouilla, attends que le gognol passe il te filera la référence du casque de jeanba qui est excellent!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

gognol ?


----------



## ficelle (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bouilla, attends que le gognol passe il te filera la référence du casque de jeanba qui est excellent!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il me semble que c'est un koss, le modele qui se repli !


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

il me semble que c'est un koss, le modele qui se repli !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


celui là ?? :


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*
celui là ?? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai ce casque sur mon discman, il n'est pas  très beau, mais au niveau du son il est tout à fait correct.
pour avoir mieux, il faut se tourner vers des modèles résolument hifi qui ne sont plus vraiment "portables".
Sinon le point faible du Koss ce sont ses oreillettes mousse qui s'usent. Je dois changer les miennes (mon casque a 3 ou 4 ans mais je n'en fais pas un usage trop intensif : faut ménager ses petites oreilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je n'en ai pas vu en stock dans les magasins , mais cela doit pouvoir se commander. Autre point un peu délicat, son prix : il n'est pas vraiment donné. Je n'ai pas suivi son évolution mais il devrait logiquement se situer entre 90 et 100


----------



## ficelle (7 Mai 2002)

non celui çi est un modele special grandes oreilles !

je crois que c'est le porta pro :






a+


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

Euh, s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 je ne devais pas être bien réveillé, car en regardant la photo de plus près, ce n'est pas celui que j'ai.
C'est le "celui qui se plie" qui m'a trompé. Le mien c'est efffectivement celui qui se plie. L'arceau est en métal et les oreillettes se replie à l'intérieur.
Sinon tout ce que j'ai dit plus haut reste valable pour mon casque, et je ne connais pas celui de la photo.


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*non celui çi est un modele special grandes oreilles !

je crois que c'est le porta pro :
a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui en effet, remarque c 'est pas plus mal d'en prendre un un peu plus gros, j'le mettrais par dessus mon casque en moto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  question esthétisme c'est pas trop ça, j'prefere le 1er qui semble etre d'un bon rapport qualité-prix.

RV tu peux essayer de trouver la reference de ton casque stp ? Koss.com


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

Oui c'est le porta pro dont je parlais.
Pour bouillabaisse : c'est ce que je disais : esthétique pas top, mais musicalité nettement au dessus du lot.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

appelez le Gognol et c'est ficelle qui débarque!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon merci mon ficellou, le casque de jeanba est bien le porta pro!


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* le casque de jeanba est bien le porta pro!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Celui d'RV aussi


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2002)

je vous remercie pour toutes ces precisions, au vue de tous vos temoignages je pense que mon choix va se porter sur le portal pro, je vous tiens au courant

@+


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Celui d'RV aussi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

approuvé donc par RV, djibi et alèm qui l'a utilisé une matinée!


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*appelez le Gognol et c'est ficelle qui débarque!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut dire que je suis un peu loin de MacG ces derniers jours, c'est très bien que d'autres prennent le relais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je confirme quand même, _le Koss PortaPro c'est bon, mangez en._





Je dirais même que c'est un peu trop bon pour écouter des MP3s, vous avez intérêt à monter le taux d'encodage avec un casque comme ça...

'+


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*
Je dirais même que c'est un peu trop bon pour écouter des MP3s, vous avez intérêt à monter le taux d'encodage avec un casque comme ça...

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça je n'avais pas osé le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais j'abonde, le mien il est branché sur le discman, mais uniquement en ballade.


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

alors qu'est-ce que tu as pris comme casque ?


----------



## toms (15 Mai 2002)

:"les casques koss porta pro, sporta, ksc-35, ksc-50  disposent des mêmes éléments; ce qui les fait sonner differemment c'est la facon dont ils sont portés.
Le sporta tour de cou as des basses trop présentes
le porta pro as un son déjà mieux équilibré
le ksc-35 est le meilleur comprommis entre basse, mid, aigue, le plus leger et discret, et le moins cher.
voilà en gros les arguments qui favorisent le ksc-35 sur les forums americains
Vu les compliments qui circule sur le porta pro en france sur sa qualité sonore, le ksc-35 doit vraiment être top!

ci dessous le lien d'un forum audio très actif mais en english! http://head-fi.com/forums/" 

renseignements pris sur le site "slimx.france.co"

Cela semble confirmer ce que j'ai sous les yeux,cad,la doc fnac(?) qui  donne
 le koss ksc 50 avec :
excellent graves aigus,
le ksc55 avec
excellentgraves,aigus trés bons,et enfin
le Porta pro 
Excellent en graves et bon en aigus;
comme vu plus haut il existe un autre modèle plus sport ...le Sporta pro...
Pour ma part je suis all' faire 1 essai c't aprem et je confirme à (mon gout) pour le PPro des basses trés présentes,mais un manque d'aigus...
vl'à...


----------



## toms (15 Mai 2002)

Non de dieu,j'oubliais les prices
Koss KSC 50:300f
         kSC 55:360f
         Porta pro:600f
de quoi faire réfléchir,non,vu les notes...en tout cas j'essairai donc d'aller écouter les zotres....


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*:"les casques koss porta pro, sporta, ksc-35, ksc-50  disposent des mêmes éléments; ce qui les fait sonner differemment ......
Pour ma part je suis all' faire 1 essai c't aprem et je confirme à (mon gout) pour le PPro des basses trés présentes,mais un manque d'aigus...
vl'à...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne pense pas qu'il manque d'aigus.
Lorsque le registre grave est présent il masque obligatoirement une partie du spectre des aigus. On a exactement le même phénomène avec des enceintes qui descendent plus bas dans le grave, ou lorsqu'on ajoute un caisson d'extrème grave à un système : on a la sensation que certaines informations sont gommées, mais l'équilibre tonal est souvent meilleur.
note : je me méfie comme de la peste des essais de matériel hfi (bien que je les lise régulièrement)


----------



## bouilla (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*alors qu'est-ce que tu as pris comme casque ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups j'avais pas vu que le sujet "courait" encore.

je ne l'ai pas encore acheté mais je pense que ça ne saurait tardé


----------



## toms (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Je ne pense pas qu'il manque d'aigus.
Lorsque le registre grave est présent il masque obligatoirement une partie du spectre des aigus. On a exactement le même phénomène avec des enceintes qui descendent plus bas dans le grave, ou lorsqu'on ajoute un caisson d'extrème grave à un système                       
: on a la sensation que certaines informations sont gommées, mais est l'équilibre tonal souvent meilleur.
note : je me méfie comme de la peste des essais de matériel hfi (bien que je les lise régulièrement)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut R.V et tl'monde...
tu t'en méfies mais tu les lis, je te rejoins là dessus,mais c'est une indication générale...d'autre part,cela confirme tout de même comme je l'ai déjà dit,l'essai que j'ai pu faire sur au moins sur le K.P Pro..
j'ai bien précisé "à mon gout";
parce que À POSTÈRIORI, je rentre chez moi,je lis les essais et je vois juste "bon" en aigus:je me dis oui,j'ai trouvé aussi..et donc d'exiter ma curiosité,sur les autres casques de la même marque,(qui je le rappelle,et à ce niveau,est bien considérée comme haut dessus du lot ...)et sachant en +
qu"ils sont moitiés - chers;j'ai pensé que cele valait le coup de comparer;
aprés chacun son" oreille,"son style de musique,ça joue forcément...
pour ce qui est de:"l'équilibre tonal",je suis tout diposé à te croire mais je fais confiance à mes oreilles puisque je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la technique...et dans mon"équilibre tonal à moi",il y manquait quelques médiums,quelques aigus,un peu plus de punch!et là ce serait parfait;
enfin,quand tu rajoutes un caisson de basses,tu sais à quoi t'attendre...
pour finir,question look-praticité,pour moi les autres modèles de la marque,sont plus jolis et moins ...encombrants;donc à suivre


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

Oups j'avais pas vu que le sujet "courait" encore.

je ne l'ai pas encore acheté mais je pense que ça ne saurait tardé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui, j'aime pas pas louper la fin du film.


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*

Salut R.V et tl'monde...
tu t'en méfies mais tu les lis*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui, je suis irrécupérable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
j'ai bien précisé "à mon gout"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as raison, c'est la seule chose importante.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
aprés chacun son" oreille,"son style de musique,ça joue forcément...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as encore raison

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
pour ce qui est de:"l'équilibre tonal",je suis tout diposé à te croire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Trop aimable

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*mais je fais confiance à mes oreilles puisque je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la technique..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as encore raison, mais les spécialistes de la technique (ce dont je ne suis pas) font aussi confiance à leurs oreilles et ce à juste titre, puisque c'est la seule chose qui ai vraiment du sens lorsqu'on écoute de la musique

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*et dans mon"équilibre tonal à moi",il y manquait quelques médiums,quelques aigus,un peu plus de punch!et là ce serait parfait*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai jamais eu cette sensation avec ce casque, je le trouve même un poil agressif et fatigant. Mais c'est le lot de tous les casques dans cette catégorie, et celui je trouve que malgré tout il s'en sort bien. Mais comme je l'ai dit dans un précédent post je ne l'utilise qu'avec mon discman et encore uniquement en ballade

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
enfin,quand tu rajoutes un caisson de basses,tu sais à quoi t'attendre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas, car bien réglé, tu ne dois pas "entendre" le caisson, juste ressentir une impression de manque quand tu le coupes. Et je répète cela donne la sensation qu'il y a moin d'aigus et de haut medium, mais l'ensemble paraît plus naturel. C'eest flagrant sur des enregistrement publics.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
pour finir,question look-praticité,pour moi les autres modèles de la marque,sont plus jolis et moins ...encombrants*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le look, tu as raison il est vraiment bizarre, et j'ai failli ne pas l'acheter à cause de cela


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*donc à suivre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'attends aussi la suite, car comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je déteste louper la fin du film


----------



## toms (16 Mai 2002)

Euh comment fait on pour dissocier les differents éléments d'un texte qu'on veut citer,svp?

pour en revenir au sujet,et en ce qui concerne les tests,ce n'était evidemment pas une critique envers toi,je m'en "méfie" aussi,les lis aussi,et suis tout autant "irrécupérable"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant l'essai que j'ai pu faire,n'est qu'un indicatif,car il n'a pas duré assez lontemps(sur place) et à la longue peut-etre que je pourrais mieux me rendre compte de ce que tu m'expliques...
C'est aussi pour ça que je vais essayer d'aller tester bientot les autres références de la marque pour me faire une idée plus globale;
j'ai essayé ça sur un ampli + volume casque et j'ai trouvé un peu un manque de puissance(volume à fond),pour que vraiment ,on se sente "immergé" et que ça "démménage";mais sans doute suis-je devenu un peu sourd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peut-être aussi
est-ce l'habitude d'écouter de la musique ,ici ou là,avec des réglages plus "agréssifs";ça doit jouer...moins bien équlibrés(si j'ai bien compris...)
ceci dit à fort volume,et pour un casque de cet accabit,il se comporte trés bien tout de même;
La fin du film...dés que je peux!


----------



## toms (16 Mai 2002)

encore une chose RV,est-tu sur que ce n'est pas ton discman qui te fatigue,et qui du coup,te rende le tout + agressif?


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*Euh comment fait on pour dissocier les differents éléments d'un texte qu'on veut citer,svp?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne méthode mais moi je fais citer, ensuite je fais copie-coller du quote, et après je supprime les parties de texte non concernées par la réponse.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
pour en revenir au sujet,et en ce qui concerne les tests,ce n'était evidemment pas une critique envers toi,je m'en "méfie" aussi,les lis aussi,et suis tout autant "irrécupérable" *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne l'avais pas pris comme une critique. Mais ceci dit à force d'en lire on arrive à en saisir des nuances. Mais rin ne vaut une écoute pour ce faire une idée. J'ai encore pu le vérifier dernièrement quand j'ai acheté mon convertisseur numérique/analogique.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
C'est aussi pour ça que je vais essayer d'aller tester bientot les autres références de la marque pour me faire une idée plus globale*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux aussi essayer d'autre marques.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
j'ai essayé ça sur un ampli + volume casque et j'ai trouvé un peu un manque de puissance(volume à fond),pour que vraiment ,on se sente "immergé" et que ça "démménage";mais sans doute suis-je devenu un peu sourd *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe à tes oreilles
souvent, effectivement le volume est un palliatif au manque de dynamique et de rapidité d'un système. Il donne l'illusion de cette présence. Et je ne suis pas du genre à écouter en sourdine, loin s'en faut. Ceci dit au casque, il faut vraiment faire gaffe car cela abime vraiment les oreilles, surtout si cela est fréquent.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
peut-être aussi est-ce l'habitude d'écouter de la musique ,ici ou là,avec des réglages plus "agréssifs";ça doit jouer...moins bien équlibrés(si j'ai bien compris...)
ceci dit à fort volume,et pour un casque de cet accabit,il se comporte trés bien tout de même*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce casque a un très bon rendement et sur un discman je ne suis pas obligé de pousser le volume (sous réserve de bruits ambiants pas trop importants : dans le TER c'est la cata, là je dois mettre du volume). Oui je pense qu'il est bon dans sa catégorie, mais cela reste un casque de balladeur.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
La fin du film...dés que je peux!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*encore une chose RV,est-tu sur que ce n'est pas ton discman qui te fatigue,et qui du coup,te rende le tout + agressif?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan, nan
lorsque chez moi ou en vacances, j'écoute le discman avec mon casque hifi, il n'y a pas d'agressivité et très peu de fatigue, sauf bien entendue, celle, subjective, liée à l'isolement. De plus il y a plus de grave (du vrai, de celui qui ne traine pas en chemin), plus d'aigus. Par contre le rendement est moins bon et je dois pousser le volume malgré une meilleure isolation du casque vis à vis des bruits ambiants. l'ampli du discman avoue là ses limites en termes de dynamique et de réserves de puissance. Je dois me procurer, un cordon mini-jack/RCA pour le brancher sur mon ampli casque. Mais il ne s'agit plus du tout de la même catégorie de casque en terme d'encombrement et de prix.


----------



## toms (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
* 'ai encore pu le vérifier dernièrement quand j'ai acheté mon convertisseur numérique/analogique.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cad?peux tu nous expliquer...?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
[QB]Tu peux aussi essayer d'autre marques.[QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Apparemment,koss fait quand même l'unanimité,un peu partout...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
[QB]De plus il y a plus de grave (du vrai, de celui qui ne traine pas en chemin), plus d'aigus.[QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah,tu vois...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
QB]Mais il ne s'agit plus du tout de la même catégorie de casque en terme d'encombrement et de prix.[QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
justement qu'utilises -tu comme casque hi-fi?
tant qu'on y est...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				RV a dit:
			
		

> QB]fais gaffe à tes oreilles [QB]


t'inquiètes pas,je sais être prudent,mais temps en temps,il faut se faire plaisir,et puis c'était pour tester aussi...


----------



## toms (17 Mai 2002)

pfffff,j'ai encore pas tout compris pour saucissoner proprement les citations;je m'en excuse


----------



## RV (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
cad?peux tu nous expliquer...?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dernièrement comme je changeais ma platine cd pour un transport + convertisseur, mon revendeur est venu avec plusieurs convertisseurs N/A à la maison afin de les tester sur mon système. Et celui que je pensais prendre, à priori après la lecture des essais, fût, celui qui donna l'écoute la moins satisfaisante. 


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
ah,tu vois...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais ma remarque était indissociable de la précision quant aux différences en terme de coût et d'encombrement entre les 2 produits

    <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*
justement qu'utilises -tu comme casque hi-fi?
tant qu'on y est...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un Sennheiser HD 600 en direct (pour l'instant) sur discman, et associé à un ampli casque Amity sur la chaine.
Mais le casque rest une écoute marginale pour moi. Rapport aux bobos   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les oreilles

[17 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## RV (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
*pfffff,j'ai encore pas tout compris pour saucissoner proprement les citations;je m'en excuse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut copier-coller l'intégralité (autant de fois que tu as de citations) du quote dans ta fenêtre de réponse, et n'intervenir sur la sélection qu'après. Enfin c'est comme cela que je fais.


----------



## dany (17 Mai 2002)

bonjour à tous, juste pour participer au débat et faire partie des statistiques, j'ai un casque koss porta pro, je l'utilise surtout sur mon iPod mais de temps en temps sur ma chaine (a cause des voisins qui doivent vouloir dormir apres minuit !) et je suis tres satisfait de la qualité de ce casque aussi bien au niveau musical, au niveau confort et au niveau encombrement. voila,voili .


----------



## toms (21 Mai 2002)

Bjour tout le monde,et merci à RV(notemment) pour toutes les précisions qu'il a pu m'apporter...je n'ai pu encore faire le test sur les autres modèles de koss mais ça ne saurait tarder...entre temps,je me suis rendu compte que sur le Store,Apple vendait,et le P.Pro et le ksc 55,et à des prix plutôt raisonnables,en comparaison de ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu'ici....pareil pour l'Imic,(52.62)qu'on m'a proposé à 90 à la Fnac...no comment...
Qq'un sait-il s'il y a d'autres frais à rajouter,autres que les frais de port,dans ce cas là?merci...


----------



## toms (25 Mai 2002)

hello...bon ben voilà,chose promise-chose due,j'suis retourné faire qqs petits essais(trop rapides b-sûr...et sans prétention technique,evidemment) sur les petits frères du Porta-pro,à savoir donc le ksc50 et le ksc55...malheureusement il n'y avait plus le PPro 
à ce moment là,je n'ai donc pas pu faire la bascule sur les trois en même tps et j'ai du me contenter du souvenir qui me restait de l'essai que j'avais déjà fait précédemment...
disons le tout net,malgré la différence de prix,je n'ai pas SENTI de grosses différences à l'écoute,en tout cas les graves sont tjrs aussi bien restitués,et oui effectivement,les médiums plus présents ,pareil pour les aigus,certains diront plus "agréssifs"...je dirais que, peut-etre on se sent un poil moins isolés,c'est sans doute du aux casques eux mêmes,qui sont plus légers que le PPro,avec une finition,je trouve,un peu cheap malgré tout;le ksc50 se porte directement sur l'oreille(sans"branche"),le procédé,s'il étonne au 1er abord,se révèle pratique car donc totalement "indépendant",(hors-mis le fil),et de surcroit trés léger,ce qui fait que trés vite,on oublie qu'on a un casque sur les oreilles...cependant,j'ai trouvé (même si c surement mieux pour nos oreilles)que les oreillettes étaient un peu laches,d'ou une petite déperdition;c'est finalement pour ça qu' à choisir le 55 me parait plus interressant,même si lui non plus n'est pas réglable...
bref je dirais que l'on peut regretter là, la "tenue" du PPro,sa meilleure conception générale,mais niveau son, ces petits frères s'en sortent trés bien...en fonction des gouts musicaux de chacun,on pourra s'adapter;
Les trés trés exigeants(et les suiveurs) choisiront le Porta pro,les autres,un tout petit moins "riches" pourront à mon avis choisir les 2 autres modèles,car ce sont tous de trés bons petits casques audios,c'est une évidence.
voili,voilà,si ça peut rendre service


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

Salut,

J'aimerai savoir où l'on trouve des housses pour iPOD


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

J'utilise depuis quelques temps un Koss 55 avec mon mini disc et je peux vous dire que c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport au casque d'origine. L'investissement est vivement conseillé. 

Aussi, j'ai eu l'occasion de testé l'iPod avec ce casque et là encore la qualité est au rendez-vous.

Ma seule réserve envers ce casque est son fils recouvert de nylon (soit disant plus fiable) qui se révèle à l'usage pluutot fragile. 

;-)


----------



## RV (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerPC:
*Salut,

J'aimerai savoir où l'on trouve des housses pour iPOD*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai vu passer un thread là-dessus avec pas mal d'adresses, mais je ne sais plus où. Demande à Deadlocker il s'en souviens peut-être puisqu'il y avait répondu.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (28 Mai 2002)

RV, très bon choix pour ton ampli casque Amitty, j'ai hésité à me l'acheter, et puis j'ai préféré améliorer mon secteur avec une barrette et là je ne regrette pas du tout.

Si se n'est pas indiscret quel convertisseur a tu achétés car j'ai un TEAC 25 et je recherche un bon convertisseur pas trop cher "Pas d'audiomat quoi".

Revenons au casque, le KOSS 55 est il vraiment mieux que le casque de l'IPOD ?


----------



## toms (28 Mai 2002)

Je ne veux pas repondre à la place d'RV(pour le casque) mais à mon avis il te conseillera le porta pro(voir plus haut...)
c'est moi qui suis un peu radin et qui cherchais un peu moins cher tout en gardant de la bonne quality...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ceci dit,je n'ais pas (encore)d'Ipod mais d'aprés ce que l'on peut lire ici ou là,ses écouteurs ne rentreraient pas vraiment dans toutes les oreilles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le PPro est le Best seller dans sa categorie et garantie à vie


----------



## toms (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toms:
* 
le PPro est le Best seller dans sa categorie et garantie à vie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

garantie à vie comme le ksc55 quand même aussi..


----------



## toms (28 Mai 2002)

pour les housses ipod y'a çà:


<A HREF="http://marware.com/Overview_iPod.html" TARGET=_blank>ipod
cases</A>

<A HREF="http://www.jrhillandcompany.com/store.asp" TARGET=_blank>store
</A>

sfbags.com/


----------



## RV (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean lefort2:
*
Si se n'est pas indiscret quel convertisseur a tu achétés car j'ai un TEAC 25 et je recherche un bon convertisseur pas trop cher "Pas d'audiomat quoi".*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
J'ai pris le Bel Canto Dac1.
Je l'ai comparé sur mon système à 2 autres et j'ai fini par le préférer. Cela tombait bien car c'était aussi le moins cher.
Les 2 autres étaient :
L'audiomeca (le seul 192 de la comparaison) que nous avons éliminé rapidement ce qui tombait bien également vu que lui c'était le plus cher.
Et le Goldmund SRDA2 avec lequel j'ai longtemps hésité. Le Goldmund avait un fluidité et une élégance dans l'enchainement des notes supérieure, ainsi qu'une plus grande précision dans toute les micro information. Bref c'était un "Goldmund" et moi j'aime. Mais le Bel Canto apportait un poids plus important, avait un meilleur grave qui faisait que la musique semblait plus naturelle et moins électronique. Mais les 2 écoutes me plaisaient. 
Désireux d'avoir les 2 qualités, mon revendeurs m'expliqua que cela était quasi impossible car les 2 choses étaient du point de vue de l'acoustique incompatibles. On pouvait aller (en mettant beaucoup plus cher, c'est à dire en allant dans le high End) peut-être un peu plus loin, mais on ne réunirait pas les 2 qualités.


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean lefort2:
*
Revenons au casque, le KOSS 55 est il vraiment mieux que le casque de l'IPOD ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas je n'ai pas de i-pod.

[28 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------

